# Couple of Custom Builds Progress



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

Well i have been decorating my bedroom over last few weeks so i thought id add a couple of built in Viv's in there  Progress has been painfully slow due to workin 50+ hour weeks but i am finally getting there!!

Here is how the build looked when it was started, the top viv being for a Yemen and the bottom for a Bearded dragon, the cupboard is to house all electrics and monitoring equipment 











Now for the beardie Viv.. This shows the progress of my poly build... it is now alot further forward than the last pic shown here, however it is in the garage with Yacht varnish on it drying in a very photo unfriendly position :razz:


























This viv should be almost fully completed tomorrow minus the glass so expect an update then 


Now for the Yemen Build... This still needs alot of work, but hopefully it will be ready for grouting the poly build tomorrow... the hole in the polystyrene is meshed for a catch bucket underneath the Viv for the dripper system.

Plants arent stuck, were just put in place to decide how much more work i want to do on the poly build before grout and i thought ideal time for a photo  This build will also have 2 live plants in there to help with humidity

Still have to get logs and vines for this viv yet!


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, thats looking really great. Bet you are dead pleased with them. can't wait to see more pics as you near completion.


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

ok so i thought when i posted that picture the cham viv was about ready for grouting... then i set loose on the polystyrene again and im so glad i did.

Got the 2nd plant pot finished and then added a few more ledges and some background detailing...

This is the outcome (apology's for the poor quality of my samsung Tocco)











Ive also just nipped into the garage to rotate the beardie poly build and add the last coat of varnish, so while i was there i took some pictures


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

unfortunetly i didnt get much done today, the local reptile shops didnt have what i needed so i have just ordered everything from the net!!

The Cham poly build is however about ready for grouting  here is how it looks now, out of the viv.










its had some sanding, some more expanding foam, more bamboo sticks for stength and i have coated the ledges with PVA for extra support 

After a bit of tidying up it will be ready for grouting... gonna have to wait to tuesday tho, i have got Green Day to go and see tomorrow


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

looks great mate but is the spot bulb in bottom viv not too close to polystyrene (maybe melt it )


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

its not screwed up yet mate it was hanging lower than it should be on the flex-cable 

it shouldnt melt anyway as the yacht varnish is heat resistant, id be more concerned of my beardy getting burnt but its not as low as that anyways!!

cheers for the concern tho!


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks smashing bud .. I wish i had time and the patience for this . maybe you should think of selling these , im sure they would sell.


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

it probably wouldnt be worth doing mate, they are very time consuming! i suppose if you had templates etc it wudnt be too bad but its not something id be interested in doing.

and theres people on here thats alot better at building these than me


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

first layer of grout on 










and yeah i know i need a better camera lol!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

looks very good. nice coating on the beardie poly build


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

That looks absolutely Fantastic mate!!!

The only thing that I would say is I once saw a post on here about NOT putting hides in vivs for beardies because apparently they have been known to go in and hide forever - therefore getting NO UV from the bulb and consequently dying.

I'm no expert and not sure how true this is but I just thought I'd let you know.

I'll try and find the link to it and post it on here for you.

Anyway, back to your build - it really does look amazing - WELL DONE, it's a cracking job. Wish I had the time and patience to do something similar for my Reps.

:2thumb::no1:


----------



## emilia (Oct 1, 2009)

*hi*

the vivs look great but i have to ask- is the top of the cham viv wood or mesh? chams need loads of ventilation and mesh is great but wood can cause problems for you

are you getting some plants in there as they do need them to climb on

the beardie viv is gonna look great you done a good job


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

volly said:


> That looks absolutely Fantastic mate!!!
> 
> The only thing that I would say is I once saw a post on here about NOT putting hides in vivs for beardies because apparently they have been known to go in and hide forever - therefore getting NO UV from the bulb and consequently dying.
> 
> ...


ahhhhh thats not good news  i havent heard that one before!! ill give it a try and if i find it to be a problem i guess ill be forced to remove it
, thanks for letting me know tho, i know what to look out for.



> the vivs look great but i have to ask- is the top of the cham viv wood or mesh? chams need loads of ventilation and mesh is great but wood can cause problems for you
> 
> are you getting some plants in there as they do need them to climb on


its wood but it is going to be well ventilated  ive seen people have good sucess with wooden vivs altho i do know mesh vivs are more ideallistic. its going to have 2 live plants, lots of fake plants and a few branches/vines and that for it to climb on! the poly build is more for show tbh so it looks like a nice feature in my bedroom.


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

well i'm getting there 

should just be about ready minus the glass tomorrow night!! The Chams poly build is waiting on 1 more coat of yacht varnish and then its ready to go in the viv!

Here is how they look now

Bearded Dragon:











Chameleon:


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

Another update for the day 

Lighting now installed and chams polly build now in the ViV 



















Im really pleased of how they are turning out  Just need to put the dimmer stats in now!!! trying to decide where to put them... any idea's??


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

bump

want to get the thermostat rigged up today, wheres best place to put the sensors in each viv?? 

cheers


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

under the spot bulbs on the floor for the beardie, not too sure for the cham though


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

i cant put it under the spot bulb as the stat only reads 92F and then need 110F


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

beardie viv pretty much done  just a bit of cable tidying and decorating to do now!!










Chameleon viv is on hold for now tho until my screen mesh arrives!!

cheers


----------

